
Show HN: DrugSheet – Keep up with the clinical trials on Covid-19 - beancount
https://drugsheet.com/
======
beancount
Hi HN! I created DrugSheet to follow all the coronavirus clinical trials. It
has a simpler interface than clinicaltrials.gov and it aggregates metrics by
search filter.

For example, Gates Foundation is in 12 trials: 3 with Azithromycin, 1 with
Colchicine, 1 with Lopinavir, etc. It's mostly drugs/biologics, but there is 1
device: the COVSurf drug delivery system.

------
khalidx
This is awesome and informative. What is the tech stack? The search and the
navigation is super fast too.

~~~
beancount
Thank you! It's built on python flask: it was super easy to get started

------
AtTheLast
This is great!

~~~
beancount
Thanks!

